# CCW "Badge"



## 1911 friendly (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone have on of these? All over Ebay. Pretty neat looking, BUT I wonder, how smart this is. If it is interpreted - as being or as trying to look like a police officer --- they might yank the CCW. Any thoughts


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I saw this question in almost every firearm forum and most people think it's ridiculous. I think so, too.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

what purpose does it serve if not to IMPLY that you are some type of law enforcement officer? 

it would seem unnecessary; if the gun will not stop a bad guy, the phony badge will not either and the badge will definately raise questions by the police. looks like a recipe for trouble.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

It is abit ridiculous but I do think that they should give out fancier permits to carry so citizens can identify themselves as "good intentioned well armed citizens" versus criminal and lawbreakers


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Reports received from LEOs and ex-LEOs indicate that police officers scorn, and even hassle, every cop wanna-be they find.
The "Concealed Carry" badge definitely qualifies its owner as a cop wanna-be.
If you're gonna carry one, prepare yourself for some incoming FLAK.

One thing, I believe, that people who buy these badges fail to consider is: How will you actually use this badge?
Think through a couple of likely scenarios, and you may well understand what I'm alluding to. For instance:
• If you display the badge, you are impersonating a police officer.
• If you flash the badge hoping to discourage a mugger, you will have lost both valuable time and the tactical advantage of a concealed weapon.
• If you use your gun, and then flash your badge at the arriving police, you are, once again, impersonating an officer.
• If you use your badge to impress girls and other potential friends, you will be seen as a fool, and, once again, you will have given up your tactical advantage.
Can you come up with a scenario featuring a positive use of such a badge? I bet that you can't.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Anybody who would even consider carrying one of those ridiculous badges should re-think the whole idea of carrying a concealed weapon. It indicates to me that the person carrying it is more concerned with inflating their own sense of self-importance, rather than simply preparing for a worst-case scenario defense of their life, or other people they feel responsible to protect. Or it may indicate that the person carrying it believes themselves capable of running a bluff against a committed bad guy...a very sad joke, in most cases.

The proper mindset for a civilian who is carrying a lethal weapon should be that the gun is the last line of defense, to be used only in a desperate situation, _by a person committed to using lethal force_. Using it in any other way, or a flashing a phony badge, is not going to give a person the advantage they need against a serious aggressor. Time wasted trying to run a bluff removes the much needed element of surprise that most civilians will need, to have any sort of chance in a worst-case scenario...and you have to prepare for the worst-case scenario.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Bisley said:


> "It indicates to me that the person carrying it is more concerned with inflating their own sense of self-importance, "


Do they call egotism or narcissism??


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> what purpose does it serve if not to IMPLY that you are some type of law enforcement officer?
> 
> it would seem unnecessary; if the gun will not stop a bad guy, the phony badge will not either and the badge will definately raise questions by the police. looks like a recipe for trouble.


I agree completely!

RCG


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Speaking from first hand experience, if your gun is out, the police don't give two shits if you have a permit, let alone a badge representing one. If you aren't dressed in a uniform, you get treated as a hostile until they get things sorted out (meaning guns are down, everyone is cuffed) regardless of if you're the good guy or not. 

The CCW badge is for posers.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

so i went to ebay and took a look at these badges.... i found a 2 badge set, one badge was a concealed carry badge and the other was an "Official Pu**y Inspector" badge.... thats how the owner of either would come across.


----------



## 1911 friendly (Jun 5, 2011)

Pretty much answers the question. Too bad they are not made of Chocolate - at least they could be eaten.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

The idea is blindingly stupid. Even though I almost never carry, I have a permit, and just in my own 12 person class I saw a couple of wannabes and assume they are the type who would like a badge like that. One guy kept asking the instructor questions about when could he shoot someone stealing a kid's bycycle, or could he shoot a thief he saw breaking into his storage shed in the yard, if he made the shot through the window from inside his house. Clueless.

I'm generally in favor of law abiding citizens being able to carry weapons, but I sometimes wonder how many people are out there who don't understand that carrying and using one is a matter requiring tempered judgment.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

1911 friendly said:


> Too bad they are not made of Chocolate - at least they could be eaten.


:anim_lol: That's some funny sh*t right there!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

There is no upside. If you have one, toss it in the drawer with the Bush Pilot Wings and the Bikini Inspector certification.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am retired police. If someone had flashed one of those badges at me, they would have made the trip to the jailhouse for police impersonation. Leave the badges to the cops and concentrate on making sure your legal CCW permit is with you.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

zhurdan said:


> Speaking from first hand experience, if your gun is out, the police don't give two shits if you have a permit, let alone a badge representing one. If you aren't dressed in a uniform, you get treated as a hostile until they get things sorted out (meaning guns are down, everyone is cuffed) regardless of if you're the good guy or not.
> 
> The CCW badge is for posers.


Zhurdan's posting sounds true to me. Any kind of indication that you are CC defeats the purpose of carrying CONCEALED.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

crescentstar69 said:


> I am retired police. If someone had flashed one of those badges at me, they would have made the trip to the jailhouse for police impersonation. Leave the badges to the cops and concentrate on making sure your legal CCW permit is with you.


In an open carry State, would carrying a firearm in the open suggest a person trying to impersonate law enforcement as well?


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

crescentstar69 said:


> I am retired police. If someone had flashed one of those badges at me, they would have made the trip to the jailhouse for police impersonation. Leave the badges to the cops and concentrate on making sure your legal CCW permit is with you.


Did you know both of them.
Dash Cam: Canton PD "Notification" Arrest & Officer Goes Berserk / Threatens - YouTube


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Indeed, police have no legal obligation to protect any one individual. In the case of Warren v. District of Columbia three women sued the District of Columbia police after they repeatedly telephoned 911 for half an hour when men broke into their townhouse. No one ever came to their aid.They endured fourteen hours of terrible violence and abuse.7 On appeal the District of Columbia’s highest court exonerated the District and its police affirming it a “fundamental principle of American law that a government and its agents are under no general duty to provide public services, such as police protection, to any individual citizen.” In their moment of need individuals are simply left to rely upon themselves. As William Blackstone, the great English jurist explained:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> In an open carry State, would carrying a firearm in the open suggest a person trying to impersonate law enforcement as well?


i live in an open carry state and i open carry daily and the cops here dont give a rats azz about me, but i guarantee that if i slapped a ccw badge on my belt next to the sig, they would be very interested in who i was trying to fool.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i live in an open carry state and i open carry daily and the cops here dont give a rats azz about me, but i guarantee that if i slapped a ccw badge on my belt next to the sig, they would be very interested in who i was trying to fool.


Makes sense. The badge makes the difference.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Cat said:


> Did you know both of them.
> Dash Cam: Canton PD "Notification" Arrest & Officer Goes Berserk / Threatens - YouTube


this cop obviously has some issues. he deserves to not be a cop anymore. well perhaps a mall cop.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> In an open carry State, would carrying a firearm in the open suggest a person trying to impersonate law enforcement as well?


Not in my opinion


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Cat said:


> Did you know both of them.
> Dash Cam: Canton PD "Notification" Arrest & Officer Goes Berserk / Threatens - YouTube


I have seen this video before. That cop is a tool. From what I understand, he is still employed, and another video of his behavior has surfaced. Amazing............


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*Two words Bad idea. First who wants to advertise they are carrying concealed, second you could accidentally be mistaken for a LEO and everyone knows impersonating a LEO is a felony. That is all!!*


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SigP229R said:


> *Two words Bad idea. First who wants to advertise they are carrying concealed, second you could accidentally be mistaken for a LEO and everyone knows impersonating a LEO is a felony. That is all!!*


Please try writing more quietly! :mrgreen:


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Stupid. I encountered a person last week in the grocery store open carrying with two small children about 8-10 years old. I pushed my cart past him twice on purpose and on the third trip I said to him I just disarmed you 3 times. He didn't know what to say and sure didn't know I was CCW . Hopefully he gets educated quick.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

You have the right to wear one of those badges in public. I have the right to laugh at, and ridicule you for it... also in public.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

is this thread still alive? i thought this died the death of all bad ideas a while back..... only a few ideas are worse than this..... liver flavored toothpaste, neon yellow spandex mens speedos, the "speed dating for rapists" events.... 

i think we all agree, carry good, badge bad!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

What. The. Eff....

Never heard of it, so I had to take a peek myself.

Dumb. Dumb. Dumb.

If I wanted a fake badge, I'd take one from my four-year-old's costume bag.


----------

